# Emperor Instructions



## markgum (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi;
  a few years ago, I obtained a couple of emperor fountain pen kits.  I've been seeking the correct wood/acrylic to make this pen with.  Now, I can't find the kit instructions.  I think they were all lost in the move. I've just sent an email to Woodcraft and Smitty asking if they have them.  I got the error message page not found when searching woodcraft. If any of you have a copy that could send me a PDF of I would appreciate it.  Yeah I know drill the wood, glue the tubes, trim the ends, turn, assemble.  
  I've looked in the library but didn't see the instructions there.  yeah, I'm a crazy one who reads some of the instructions.  
 thanks.


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 17, 2012)

check with Ed at exoticblanks.com    I think he sells them now. The instructions may be on the website.
Don't think woodcraft sold the emperor.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



markgum said:


> Hi;
> a few years ago, I obtained a couple of emperor fountain pen kits. I've been seeking the correct wood/acrylic to make this pen with. Now, I can't find the kit instructions. I think they were all lost in the move. I've just sent an email to Woodcraft and Smitty asking if they have them. I got the error message page not found when searching woodcraft. If any of you have a copy that could send me a PDF of I would appreciate it. Yeah I know drill the wood, glue the tubes, trim the ends, turn, assemble.
> I've looked in the library but didn't see the instructions there. yeah, I'm a crazy one who reads some of the instructions.
> thanks.


----------



## markgum (Nov 17, 2012)

oops didn't mean Woodcraft meant Craft supply.


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 17, 2012)

I really don't understand why vendors don't leave discontinued kit instructions on their websites. It's not like they eat up a lot of storage space. That would be some really helpful customer service. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 17, 2012)

Down load their instructions for the full sized Gent/Statesman, same drill sizes same assembly, same bushings .


----------



## markgum (Nov 17, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Down load their instructions for the full sized Gent/Statesman, same drill sizes same assembly, same bushings .



THANKS ROY


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 17, 2012)

PM me your email address.


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Nov 18, 2012)

I am at the moment turning Emperors. Was going to offer send you the instructions, but you already had a lot of help.


----------

